# Trunk won't open



## pvstansel (Dec 31, 2012)

2010 CC Sport

Trunk suddenly stopped working. Does not open with FOB, emblem, or drivers side door switch. No noises. No click. Completely silence.

I am able to open with emergency pull.

I'd like to check the fuse. My owners documents show fuse layouts. But no mention of Trunk being associated with any fuse. Does anyone know if trunk has a fuse on it, and if so, what fuse number it is?

I saw one entry that said it was #14 (anti-theift) but when I check it, the fuse is fine.

Other than my trunk problem, the rest of the car is fine.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I dont think trunk is directly fused. Are tailights working fine? No random "bulb out error" ?

You might want to check your trunk wiring harness, they are known to fail after some time. Considering your CC is 2010 this might be the case.
Hope this suggestion helps


----------



## Josh36Lux (Sep 25, 2015)

Not 100% sure if I am right on the 2010 CC but with my 2013 CC it was an issue with the fuses in the trunk by the battery. I had to replace the unit to get it to work again. To get access just fold down the back seats if possible.


----------



## pvstansel (Dec 31, 2012)

Amazingly yes, Bulb out icon on dash. 

I never thought it could be related. I believe the light out is one of the license plate bulbs. And will replace the bulb tomorrow. I'll also take a look at the tail light bulbs.

So are you suggesting that a bad bulb is causing the trunk to not work? 

Your advice and expertise are much appreciated.


----------



## pvstansel (Dec 31, 2012)

OEMplusCC,
I reread your reply, watched the YouTube video, and now understand your response better. I'll replace and bulbs and explore the trunk wiring harness for broken or worn wiring.

Again, thanks


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

pvstansel said:


> OEMplusCC,
> 
> I reread your reply, watched the YouTube video, and now understand your response better. I'll replace and bulbs and explore the trunk wiring harness for broken or worn wiring.
> 
> ...



No problem.

If you are also getting bulb out errors then im sure your harness is failing. You will have to get new wiring harness


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

this actually just happened to me while a body shop was dealing with some damaged they did to my driver's side door card. This is probably a stupid question but is the wiring harness for the trunk a separate unit altogether?? I've had a warning with my license plate light bulb failing. When I tried to upgrade to an LED one, it wouldn't work and that's when I got suspicious.


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

It's the wiring harness. Already replaced mine twice. I picked one up from ECS tuning for well under $100. *Clicky click*


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

old guy2 said:


> It's the wiring harness. Already replaced mine twice. I picked one up from ECS tuning for well under $100. *Clicky click*


Thank God it's a seperate unit


----------



## pvstansel (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone.
I'd have a CPO type of warranty on the car ($50 deductable) I'll call dealer to see if it is covered. Else, I'll address the harness on my own.

Appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Was definitely trunk harness


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I have the same symptoms that were described in the Original post, but all my lights are working and no bulb out error....


Harness or latch?


----------

